# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αγχώδης διαταραχη προβλήματα αϋπνίας

## Foxie

Καλησπέρα . Είμαι 23 χρόνων πριν 3 χρόνια έπαθα κρίση πανικου τρεις φορές . Από τότε ξεκίνησε η ιστορία μου με τον ψυχίατρο . Πήγαινα έπαιρνα αγωγή η οποία όλο
Και αυξανόταν . Έμεινα εγκυος . Τα σταμάτησα όλα μαχαίρι . Υποτροπιάσα σοβαρά αλλά δεν είχα καμία επιλογή. Θηλαζα ένα μήνα και Έπειτα ξεκίνησα πάλι τα φάρμακα . Έχω πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα με την έλευση του ύπνου . Μπορεί όλη μέρα να είμαι κομμάτια η αντιθέτως άλλες μέρες με πολύ ενέργεια όμως όταν θα πέσω στο κρεβάτι αγχώνομαι με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία νομίζω ότι δεν θα ξανά δουλέψω ποτε στη ζωή μου ότι δεν θα κοιμηθώ ξανά όπως οι φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι μετράω τις ώρες τις υπολογίζω να δω αν αρκούν για τον ύπνο την ώρα που θα έρθει και δημιουργείται μια σειρά από σκεψεις . Αποτέλεσμα δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ φυσιολογικά χωρίς φάρμακα . Έχω κάνει αγωγή και με stilnox,clonotril,lexotanil,seroquel,jadix,mirtaza pine. Έβαλα κιλα με ακατάσχετη όρεξη με το seroquel. Άρχισε να με πιάνει καταθλιψη από την αλλαγή του σώματος και να έχω ένα άγχος παραπάνω τα βραδια . Τώρα πίνω μόνο lexotanil αλλά στο Αιγινήτειο πρόσφατα μου είπαν ότι έχω εθιστεί και να διακόψω σταδιακά προσθέτοντας mirtapin σιρόπι 3mg. Με διαβεβαιώσαν ότι δεν θα πάρω κιλα σε αυτήν την ποσότητα . Εγώ φοβάμαι παρά πολύ να βάλω πάλι βάρος . Έχω χάσει κάποια κιλα με πολύ προσπάθεια. Δεν θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση να τα ξανάβαλω. Ένας άλλος γιατρός μπυ είπε ότι η συγκεκριμένη δραστική βάζει βάρος και μου είπε καλύτερα να πίνω συνδυαστικά pralopam και siranalen. Σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου όσοι γνωρίζεται τι συμβαίνει με τα κιλα με τα φάρμακα αυτά ; Με την μιρταζαπινη παντού ειδα ότι βάζεις βάρος . Τι συμβαίνει όμως με τα αλλά δυο ; Οι δραστικές είναι citalopram και pregabalin. Βοηθήστε με παρακαλώ πολύ . Θα ήθελα να ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημα του ύπνου χωρίς να βάλω κι αλλά κιλα να αλλάξω πάλι και να θλίβομαι και Γι αυτο . Προσπαθω να ανακαμψω και σωματικά και ψυχικά όμως οι ψυχίατροι δεν με έχουν βοηθήσει ως τώρα . Δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να μείνω με lexotanil άλλο πια . Δεν με πιάνουν . Τα πίνω πολύ καιρό .

----------


## Νικη

Δεν είμαι ειδική στα χάπια και στους ψυχιατρους. Έχω ακούσει μόνο από ψυχοθεραπευτες και από άτομα που κάνουν ψυχοθεραπεία ότι υπάρχουν νέας γενιάς φάρμακα είτε αγχολυτικό είτε αντικαταθλιπτικα που ΔΕΝ περιέχουν βενζοδιαζεπινες, και έχουν ελάχιστες παρενέργειες, τα οποία στα συνταγογραφει πάλι ψυχιατρος ΠΑΝΤΑ σε συνεργασία με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη. Καλό θα είναι να μη πσιρνεις μόνο χάπια η κάνεις μόνο ψυχοθεραπεία...θα πρέπει να συμβαδίζουν και τα 2. Αλλά αν εινσι να κάνεις ένα απ τα 2 καλό θα είναι να προτιμήσεις την ψυχοθεραπεία. Τώρα για το αν στην τελική χρειάζεσαι χάπια θα πρέπει να συμβουλευτείς ένα ψυχίατρο η νευρολόγο που θα εμπιστεύεσαι κσι θα είναι ενημερωμένος/η και για τα νέας γενιάς φάρμακα. Τα lexotanil δυστυχώς περιέχουν με αποτέλεσμα ενδεχομένως να σε κρατούν κοιμισμένο όλη μέρα, πράμα το οποίο δεν είναι αποδοτικό για σενα. Επειδή απ ότι φαίνεται και συ όπως όλοι εδώ μέσα αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα άγχους θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις και ένα ψυχοθεραπευτη /τρία που να ειδικεύεται σε θέματα άγχους η κατάθλιψης και να λειτουργεί κυρίως με βάση τη γνωσιακη κσι συμπεριφορικη μέθοδο. Φυσικά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί κσι άλλες μεθόδους ανάλογα με το προβλημα που έχεις. Τους γιατρούς μπορείς να τους βρεις στο doctoranytime. gr.. Εκεί βλέπεις βιογραφικό, ειδίκευση, εμπειρία και αξιολογήσεις από άλλους ασθενείς. Επίσης υπάρχει φυτικο λάδι κανναβης cbd που πουλιέται νόμιμα σε διάφορα καταστήματα, το οποίο κάνει για ψυχωσικες και σωματικές παθήσεις καθώς και θέματα ύπνου. Το έπαιρνα κσι με βοήθησε και δν έχει καμία παρενέργεια. Όχι όμως ότι εινσι και πανάκεια. Χάπια δε πήρα ποτέ στη ζωή μου ως τώρα οπότε δε μπορώ να σου πω για τις παρενέργειες κτλ... Σου είπα πως να βρεις όμως γιατρούς. Στο fb αν έχεις υπάρχει σελίδα για τη φαρμακευτική κανναβη με τίτλο "η φαρμακευτική κανναβη, για τον άνθρωπο, το παιδί την οικογένεια μας".. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εκεί που θα σ πουν ακριβώς τι να κάνεις και να σε βοηθήσουν... Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις ο, τι θες. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα... Δυστυχώς δε ξέρω κάτι άλλο να σου πω!!!

----------


## Νικη

Κόψε τα λεξοτανιλ και ψάξε στο doctoranytime. gr και βρες το ψυχίατρο κσι το ψυχοθεραπευτη στην πόλη σου που έχει τις περισσότερες κ καλύτερες αξιολογήσεις και βιογραφικό... Μη σταματάς να προσπαθείς... Υπάρχουν κσι γιατροί που μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς, απλά τώρα απόγοητεύτηκες επειδή σου δίνουν φάρμακα που σε ταλαιπωρούν. Να πετυχεις κάποιο που πάνω απ όλα είναι άνθρωπος και θα σε ενημερώνει σωστά.

----------


## geodim

Η pregabalin είναι για καταπολέμηση του άγχους. Δεν προκαλεί εθισμό ή συνήθεια στον οργανισμό και κάνει να δράσει 7-10 μέρες. η διακοπή γίνεται σταδιακά σε 1 με 2 βδομάδες. Νομίζω είναι σπάνιο με αυτό να έχεις αυξημένη όρεξη.
Το άλλο δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Sofaki

Ακριβώς και εγώ foxie έχω τα ίδια συμπτώματα με σένα! Εγώ δεν έχω πάρει πολλά χάπια μόνο ζαναξ! Χτες είχα πάλι πρόβλημα
Ύπνου και βρίσκομαι σε διακοπές που όλος ο κόσμος είναι χαλαρός και εγώ είμαι σαν την τρελή. Τέλος πάντων πρέπει να αγαπήσουμε τον εαυτό μας παρόλο που έχουμε αυτά τα θεματάκια. Χτες κοιμήθηκα ακούγοντας στο YouTube τεχνικές χαλάρωσης! Αν θες στείλε μου πμ να σου πω περισσότερα

----------


## Foxie

Ευχαριστω για την απάντηση . Αυτο αναρωτιόμουν για την όρεξη και τα κιλα .

----------


## Foxie

Ότι γιατρό έχω βρει στον doctor any time ήταν η χειρότερη μου εμπειρία . Δεν ξέρω . Έχω ακούσει για διάφορους που κάνουν. Ψυχοθεραπεία σε φίλους δυστυχώς αμοιβονται με πολλά χρήματα που εγώ δεν διαθέτω δυστυχώς . Αυτόν τον καιρό πάω στο ΙΚΑ και μου έγραψε ο γοατρος αυτά τα φάρμακα και ήθελα να μάθω για το βάρος

----------


## Νικη

Νομίζω πως υπάρχουν κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας στα οποία μπορείς να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία δωρεάν. Αλλά γιατί λες ότι έχεις χειροτέρεψει; μήπως δεν έλεγες πάντα ο, τι σε απασχολούσε; μήπως ήσουν σε άρνηση να αποδεχτείς κάποια πράματα για τον εαυτό σου; για τα χάπια που λες για το βάρος, μπορείς να ρωτήσεις σε φαρμακεία να ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ κτλ.. Μήπως χρειαστεί να τα αντικαταστήσεις με άλλα

----------


## Sonia

Δεν έχω καταλάβει... Τι διάγνωση έκανε ο ψυχίατρος; Όλα αυτά τα φάρμακα επειδή έπαθες 3 φορές κρίση πανικού;

----------


## Constantly curious

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει... Τι διάγνωση έκανε ο ψυχίατρος; Όλα αυτά τα φάρμακα επειδή έπαθες 3 φορές κρίση πανικού;


Προφανώς όχι. Ξεκίνησε αγωγή και λογω εγκυμοσύνης διακοπής και ορμονων ο οργανισμός αποσυντονιστηκε. Foxie πως γίνεται να κοιμάσαι; έχεις βοήθεια με το μωράκι; Δεν κοιμάσαι καθόλου; Κλείνεις 5ωρες;; Τα κιλά θα τα χάσεις. Πιο σημαντικό είναι να διαχειριστείς όλα τα νέα δεδομένα, να έχεις συναισθηματική υποστήριξη να τρεφεσαι υγιεινά και να μην παίρνεις μόνο ηρεμιστικά υποθέτω.

----------


## christos_cr

Καλησπέρα Foxie και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, έχεις πάρει πολλά και διαφορετικά φάρμακα σε 3 χρόνια, υπήρχε κάποιο φάρμακο που να σε έκανε καλά και κοιμόσουν καλά; Οι αλλαγές στα φάρμακα, μήπως ήταν απότομα; Πότε ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα με την αϋπνία; Προσπάθησε να μην έχεις άγχος γιατί αυτό χειροτερεύει τον ύπνο. Το λεξοτανιλ πράγματι θέλει πολύ σταδιακό κόψιμο και καλό είναι με παρακολούθηση γιατρού.

----------


## Sonia

> Προφανώς όχι. Ξεκίνησε αγωγή και λογω εγκυμοσύνης διακοπής και ορμονων ο οργανισμός αποσυντονιστηκε. Foxie πως γίνεται να κοιμάσαι; έχεις βοήθεια με το μωράκι; Δεν κοιμάσαι καθόλου; Κλείνεις 5ωρες;; Τα κιλά θα τα χάσεις. Πιο σημαντικό είναι να διαχειριστείς όλα τα νέα δεδομένα, να έχεις συναισθηματική υποστήριξη να τρεφεσαι υγιεινά και να μην παίρνεις μόνο ηρεμιστικά υποθέτω.


ΜΑ αυτό ρωτάω. Λέει ότι έπαθε 3 κρίσεις κι από τότε ξεκίνησε αγωγή που σταδιακά αυξανόταν και μετά την έκοψε λόγω εγκυμοσύνης.3 κρίσεις δεν θεωρούνται καν ΓΑΔ, τι διέγνωσε ο γιατρός και της έδωσε αγωγή και μετά γιατί αυξήθηκαν οι δόσεις; Μήπως την πλακώσαν την κοπέλα στα φάρμακα για κάτι απλό και τελικά την κάνανε χειρότερα; Δεν ξέρω, λέω. Ψυχοθεραπεία δεν παίζει Foxie;

----------


## Foxie

Αγχώδης διαταραχη και αυπνια

----------


## Foxie

Δεν έχω χρήματα σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου και δεν μπορώ να δπυλεψω γιατί
Αγχώνομαι για την αυπνια και την απόδοση μου την επόμενη ημέρα . Ο γιατρός που πήγαινα μου έδινε πολλά φάρμακα ήταν ψυχοατρος ψυχοθεραπευτής και μια φορά που τον ρώτησα αν θα μπορούσα να μιλήσω να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία δηλαδή όχι μόνο να είναι στο λαπτοπ και να συνταγογραφεί είπε ότι δεν λύνεται έτσι το πρόβλημα μου

----------


## Foxie

Κανένα μόνο το clonotril και το lexotanil . Με βάζανε για ύπνο με χαλαρώναν και δεν μου αύξαναν την όρεξη όμως δεν μπορώ να τα παίρνω άλλο πια . Δεν με πιάνουν όπως παλιά . Θα καταλήξω να πίνω 3 χαπια . Δε το επιδιώκω .

----------


## Sofaki

Στην εγκυμοσύνη σου κοιμοσουν;

----------


## Constantly curious

Και τα δύο ηρεμιστικη ιδιότητα έχουν. Συνήθως στην ΓΑΔ δίνουν και ένα αντικαταθλιπτικο. Μήπως να πήγαινες σε δημόσιο εφόσον χρήματα δεν παίζουν; Σου πρότεινε να κανεις μαγνητική εγκεφαλου; δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως χορήγησε μόνο ηρεμιστικά και πλέον είσαι σε αδιέξοδο.

----------


## Sonia

Είσαι μικρομάνα και προφανώς σου έχουν πέσει πολλά μαζεμένα, το πρόβλημα της αϋπνίας δεν είναι άσχετο με τα άλλα που συμβαίνουν στη ζωή σου. Πρέπει να δεις από που προέρχεται όλο αυτό το άγχος κι αν είναι από πράγματα που δεν αλλάζουν άμεσα, πρέπει να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτά και να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι και να τα αντιμετωπίζεις πιο χαλαρά. Αυτό δεν θα στο κάνει ένα φάρμακο, θέλει ψυχοθεραπεία κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------

